# Is/Was there a modifier -29?



## thefosterfarm (Feb 6, 2009)

Help! There was an article published in a journal that my physician received regarding how to bill for musculoskeletal procedures. In particular, the decision to perform a procedure, such as a joint injection, at a visit. The article specifically states "do use a -29 modifier".  I wrote to the publication, as I was unable to locate any reference to a -29 modifier anywhere. They replied today stating, "this is what we found - "Modifier - 29 for global procedures (those procedures where one provider is responsible for both the professional and technical component) ""   Can anyone lead me somewhere I can clear this up? My physician wants to use this modifier! Thanks!


----------



## pamtienter (Feb 6, 2009)

I didn't go pull any old books or anything but when I go into CodeCorrect and enter the 29 modifier, nothing comes up. Others will come up with the term date if there is one. I've never heard of that modifier. Hmmmm.


----------



## magnolia1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have never heard of that modifier either......


----------



## mad_one80 (Feb 6, 2009)

_"Modifier - 29 for global procedures (those procedures where one provider is responsible for both the professional and technical component) has been deleted. If a provider is billing for a global service, no modifier is necessary."_

THIS WAS FOUND FROM AN OLD LINK I HAD FOR WORK COMP-STATE OF CA---> SEE BOTTOM OF PAGE 4....http://www.dir.ca.gov/dwc/DWCPropRegs/OMFSNotice.rtf

SEE ALSO THIS LINK: http://www.dir.ca.gov/dwc/DWCPropRegs/OMFS-insertpagesasadopted.pdf  ON PAGE 13

HOPE THIS HELPS!


----------

